# Paretroplus in the US?



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi All,

Some big tank space opened up the sad way on Monday (big dead wet pet Texas Cichlid). She was a beauty, but owned a lot of real estate. Was thinking about making the "fish room" all large SA's, as the tank next to it is a chocolate/severum biotype.

Then it occurred to me to think about tracking down some Paretroplus, which caught my eye a year ago at the Cal Academy of Sciences. Has anyone seen them available in the US? Any good write ups about the various species within the genus?

Many thanks!

-Ryan


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

One article in the library:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/pare_kieneri.php

I think you'll find that these species are rarely seen in stores so you'll need to order online. P.menarambo is easily the most common. You might want to PM notho2000, as he keeps many of these species.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Found Paretroplus maculatus via Dave's Rare Fish. Six little 'uns!










-Ryan


----------

